# Gesichter manipulieren/überarbeiten



## C4T (9. Juli 2004)

Hi,

ich will mit PS CS ein Gesicht mit einer Textur überziehen. Problem hierbei ist, dass es nicht realistisch genug aussieht.
Hier mal 2 Beispiele, die echt gut rüberkommen:












Mein Problem ist, ich versuche alle möglichen Musterüberlagerungseffekte, aber ich bekomme niemals so ein Resultat hin.
Wie bekomme ich das denn so relaistisch hin, wie bei den 2 Bildern da oben , oder geht das garnicht mit Photoshop ?

Gruss,
C4T


----------



## chrisbergr (9. Juli 2004)

Die Standartmuser für die Musterüberlagerung sind nicht unbedingt für sowas geeignet. Kannst ja mal über Google nach geeigneteren Mustern/Texturen suchen oder dir selbst welche erstellen..
Dann gehst du hin, markierst den Bereich, welcher mit dem Muster gefüllt werden soll (Polygon Lasso), rechte Maustaste -> mit Muster füllen. Dann mit den Ebenenoptionen spielen (Ebenenpalete das obere Pulldown) Überlagern dürfte gute Resultate liefern, aber einfach ausprobieren.

Gruß


----------



## C4T (9. Juli 2004)

Das habe ich ja gemacht. Habe zich Texturen downgeloaded und getestet. Das Problem ist nicht die Textur, sondern die realistische Umsetzung.
Ich habe so ziemlich alle Ebenenoptionen ausprobiert, deshalb bin ich ja auch so verzweifelt.
Es ist nicht so easy wie man sich das vorstellt


----------



## chrisbergr (9. Juli 2004)

Kannst du mal ein Beispielbild und eine Textur dazu posten?


----------



## C4T (9. Juli 2004)

Ich kann dir leider kein Beispielbild zeigen, da ich ja nix auf die Reihe bekomme.
Würd nix bringen es upzuloaden, weils nach nix aussieht.
Aber hier hast du mal eine Textur.
KLiCK


----------



## Coranor (9. Juli 2004)

Ich würde ja mal sagen, dass man da mit einer displace-map arbeiten sollte. Leider kenne ich den deutschen Namen dafür nicht und wie man mit einer displace-map ganz genau arbeitet, dafür sollte es aber auch einige Tutorials geben.


----------



## C4T (9. Juli 2004)

Hmm, noch nie gehört. Geht das im Photoshop ? Kannst ja mal ein Snapshot machen, wo ich das im PS finde.


----------



## Coranor (9. Juli 2004)

Hab nachgeschaut, ist der Verzerrungsfilter Versetzen, dafür braucht man aber eben eine andere Photoshopdatei eben die Map. habe mal etwas rumgespielt damit, wenn man das Gesicht als extra Photoshopdatei speichert und diese dann als Map benutzt kommen schon ganz vernünftige Sachen dabei raus, zumindest Dein erstes Beispiel sieht so aus, als hätte man diesen Filter benutzt.

P.S. Habe leider hier kein Photoshop zur Verfügung, kann deshalb auch kein Beispiel posten.


----------



## chrisbergr (9. Juli 2004)

Das Problem bei deiner Textur ist, dass sie blau ist. Das kannst du unter Bild -> Anpassen -> Farbton/Sättigung ändern. Danach die Deckkraft der Ebene etwas runterschrauben, Helligkeit/Kontrast anpassen und man kommt auch damit zu Ergebnissen. Mit ein bisschen Gedult auch zu besserem wie ich hier, das was ich angehängt habe, kam in einer halben Minute raus.

Gruß


----------



## Tobias Menzel (9. Juli 2004)

Hi,

ich hoffe das hilft etwas weiter:

ich habe mal das erstbeste Gesicht (über Google) genommen und Deine Textur darübergelegt.

Die Textur wurde mit einer Auswahl des Gesichtes (mit dem Lasso freigestellt) maskiert und mit dem Verknüpfungsmodus "strahlendes Licht" und einer Deckkraft von 92% über das Original gelegt.
Dazu musste die Sättigung (war ja sehr grün) stark reduziert werden (Einstellungen -Farbton/Sättigung).

Die Übergänge (besonders am Haaransatz) könnten noch etwas weicher sein.

Gruß


----------



## Clubkatze (9. Juli 2004)

Also, ich hab´s folgendermaßen gemacht. Deine Textur und ein normales Foto in Ps geladen und  von dem normalen Foto eine Kopie erstellt.

Dann habe ich das Textur.jpg neben das Ausgangsbild gelegt und den kopierstempel benutzt. Nachdemich damit fertig war habe ich noch die Ebenentransparenzen angepasst und es kam das bei raus (Zeitaufwand: 3 Minuten):


----------



## C4T (9. Juli 2004)

Erstmal danke an alle 
Datic's Methode kommt der Sache am nähesten.
Hab's gerade ausprobiert und in ungefähr genauso hinbekommen.
Muss allerdings noch einiges Feinabstimmen.
Aber nun wurde mir geholfen, thanks.

PS: Würde trotzdem gerne wissen, ob meine 2 Bilder (siehe oben) mit PS realisiert wurden. Was meint ihr ? Das 2te Bild sieht doch schon ziemlich gut gemacht aus.


----------



## Clubkatze (9. Juli 2004)

Ich denke das die mit Ps realisiert wurden...theoretisch auch ganz einfach...ich versuche gleich mal was


----------



## chrisbergr (9. Juli 2004)

Ob die damit realisiert wurden kann man nie zu 100% sagen, da muss man den Ersteller fragen. Aber man kann zu 100% sagen, dass es genau so mit PS zu realisieren geht.
Auf z.B. deviantArt gibt´s ja zig Leute, die täglich neue Bilder in dieser Quali und Stil hochladen.


----------



## Clubkatze (9. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von acid.rain _
> *Ob die damit realisiert wurden kann man nie zu 100% sagen, da muss man den Ersteller fragen. Aber man kann zu 100% sagen, dass es genau so mit PS zu realisieren geht.
> Auf z.B. deviantArt gibt´s ja zig Leute, die täglich neue Bilder in dieser Quali und Stil hochladen. *



Jo, noch ne frage zu deviantart - wie ´n das da´? Gibt man dann die Rechte für seine Bilder ab?


----------



## chrisbergr (9. Juli 2004)

Nein du behälst die Rechte, allerdings erteilst du devArt das Recht, diese auf der Page zu veröffentlichen. Ansonsten bleibt das Copyright beim Autor.


----------



## dadiscobeat (9. Juli 2004)

Vielleicht hilft ja das noch weiter ...
Achja, vielleicht hat ja jemand schon mal was von Google gehört.
Gibts schon länger und da kann man sowas finden ...  

Link 
Link 2
Link 3 
Link 4 
Link 5 
Link 6 
Link 7


----------

